# M-Track.com Aftermarket HUD app



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Has anyone spent the $20 to buy the M-track app from m-track.com? Basically, its a phone app such that if you place your phone on the dashboard, the phone's GPS outputs your speed. When driving at night, it is bright enough to see like a HUD. They took out a full page in the latest Roundel (page 27 in June 2014 issue), so I knew it wouldn't be free. Here is their quote from the ad: "This will produce an augmented reality that will display your current GPS speed." I would think there might be some delay or lag. Their web site is very limited on details. Obviously it pales in comparison to a real HUD. I have not found any other application that promises this functionality.

Not sure it's worth it to just get the speed, but am not sure if it also has navigation use as well. There were no reviews yet at the Google Play store.

Has anyone tried it or any other similar app? :dunno:


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Bumped because I am still too cheap to pay $20 for an app without someone else telling me if its any good.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, since I am the lone poster in this thread, I thought I would at least give an update. After searching thru the Google Play store, there are many free apps that do this. I have downloaded 2 of them -HUD speed and AA Speedometer 2.1. I will try them out and let you know what I think about them with screenshots etc. Glad I didn't pay for this other app. There were others, but will try these first.


----------

